# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  ما أفضل الطبعات الموجودة للكتب التسعة حتى الآن؟

## همام2006

اود إستبدال طبعات كتب السنة القديمة التي لدي بجديد الطبعات
فما هي أفضل الطبعات التي ترونها للكتب التسعة هي الأفضل حتى الآن

----------


## يحيى خليل

> اود إستبدال طبعات كتب السنة القديمة التي لدي بجديد الطبعات
> فما هي أفضل الطبعات التي تراها للكتب التسعة هي الأفضل حتى الآن


أكرمك الله أخي همام، وأسأل الله أن أكون عند حسن ظنك في اختياري:
وكلمة أفضل الطبعات، تعني أفضل ما صدر، وإن كان عليها مؤاخذات:
1- الموطأ، لمالك بن أنس، رواية يحيى بن يحيى، تحقيق الدكتور بشار معروف، طبعة دار الغرب الإسلامي.
2- المسند، لأحمد بن حنبل، تحقيق مكتب المكنز الإسلامي، طبعة دار المنهاج، وهو من أفضل التحقيقات في المئة سنة الأخيرة.
3- صحيح البخاري، مصورة طوق النجاة، عن النسخة المنسوخة، عن فرع نسخة أَبي الحسين اليونيني.
4- صحيح مسلم، طبعة الأستانة - تركيا.
5- جامع السنن، لابن ماجة، تحقيق عصام هادي، طبعة دار الصديق.
6- السنن، لأبي داود، لم أطلع على طبعة عصام هادي، ولكن الأخ أحمد الخضري ذكر لي، وأنا أثق في تقييمه لأي كتاب، أن طبعة عصام هادي أتقن الطبعات حتى الآن.
7- الجامع، للترمذي، لم أطلع على طبعة عصام هادي، والقريب من الصواب طبعة الرسالة.
8- المجتبى للنسائي، تحقيق دار التأصيل، طبعة دار التأصيل.
9- السنن الكبرى للنسائي، جميع الطبعات في غاية السوء.
والسلام عليك

----------


## يحيى خليل

> أكرمك الله أخي همام، وأسأل الله أن أكون عند حسن ظنك في اختياري:
> وكلمة أفضل الطبعات، تعني أفضل ما صدر، وإن كان عليها مؤاخذات:
> 1- الموطأ، لمالك بن أنس، رواية يحيى بن يحيى، تحقيق الدكتور بشار معروف، طبعة دار الغرب الإسلامي.
> 2- المسند، لأحمد بن حنبل، تحقيق مكتب المكنز الإسلامي، طبعة دار المنهاج، وهو من أفضل التحقيقات في المئة سنة الأخيرة.
> 3- صحيح البخاري، مصورة طوق النجاة، عن النسخة المنسوخة، عن فرع نسخة أَبي الحسين اليونيني.
> 4- صحيح مسلم، طبعة الأستانة - تركيا.
> 5- جامع السنن، لابن ماجة، تحقيق عصام هادي، طبعة دار الصديق.
> 6- السنن، لأبي داود، لم أطلع على طبعة عصام هادي، ولكن الأخ أحمد الخضري ذكر لي، وأنا أثق في تقييمه لأي كتاب، أن طبعة عصام هادي أتقن الطبعات حتى الآن.
> 7- الجامع، للترمذي، لم أطلع على طبعة عصام هادي، والقريب من الصواب طبعة الرسالة.
> ...


توضيح هام نبهني إليه أحد الإخوة:
هنا أتحدث عن أفضل الطبعات من ناحية ضبط المتن فقط
أما حواشي المحقق فلا علاقة لها بذلك، بل من هذه الطبعات، ما لو تم حذف جميع الأحكام على الحديث لكان خيرا، من وجهة نظري، فقد امتلأت بالأحكام الخاطئة، صحيح لغيره، وانظر ضعيف ابن ماجة، وانظر صحيح أبي داود!! وبعد ثلاث سنوات سيعتقد الغلابة الذين نغشهم بأن هناك من الكتب ما يسمى بصحيح ابن ماجة.
ولو شغل المحقق نفسه بضبط النص لأجاد وأفاد.

----------


## همام2006

شكر الله لكم,,,,,وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## يحيى خليل

إن شاء الله، بين اليوم والآخر، وإكراما لكم، سأقوم بوضع أفضل الطبعات هنا لهذه الكتب
وبإذن الله ستكون الكتب جاهزة للشاملة
والكتاب الذي هنا أفضل من المطبوع بمراحل، لأنه قوبل على عدة طبعات
ويمكنك اختبار ذلك بالبحث عن كلمة حاشية في كل كتاب، وسترى ما تصحف في المطبوع وما تحرف
وبيان الصواب
وليس معنى هذا أن الذي سيوضع هنا ليست به أخطاء، ولكن أقل بمراحل من المطبوع.
وهذا سيغنيك عن شراء أي كتاب في المستقبل، لأن أي طبعة جديدة سنقوم بمراجعتها وتحديث الكتاب الذي عندك.
الكتاب الأول:
الكتاب: مسند أحمد بن حنبل.
المؤلف: أحمد بن حنبل أبو عبد الله الشيباني.
(164- 241).
المحقق: مكتب البحوث بجمعية المكنز
الناشر: جمعية المكنز الإسلامي.
الطبعة: الأولى، 1431هجرية - 2010 م.
عدد الأجزاء: 12.
تمت مقابلته على طبعات عالم الكتب، والرسالة وإثبات الفروق
يوجد بالكتاب: حوالي تسعة آلاف حاشية
إليكم الكتاب:
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?be53psjs822a317

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

جامع الترمذي بتحقيق د. بشار عواد معروف أفضل من طبعة الرسالة.
وللأسف طبعة الرسالة فيها كثير من التلفيق، وأسمع أن طبعة الشيخ عصام موسى هادي جيدة، ولم أرها.

----------


## يحيى خليل

الكتاب : الْمُوَطَّأ
المؤلف : مَالِكِ بْنِ أَنَسٍ الأَصْبَحِيِّ
93 ـ 179 هجرية
رواية يَحيى بن يَحيى اللَّيثيِّ الأَنْدَلُسِيِّ
152 ـ 244 هجرية
تحقيق : الدكتور بشار عواد معروف
الناشر : دار الغرب الإسلامي
الطبعة الثانية - 1417هـ - 1997م - بيروت
الكتاب به حوالي 158 حاشية
ملحوظة: كل كتاب يوضع هنا ليس مقابلا على المطبوع فقط، بل هو أتقن منه
واعتبروا كلامي هذا مجرد ادعاء، وراجعوا ودققوا، وقولوا: لقد أخطأتَ فالمطبوع أفضل.
حمله من هنا:

----------


## أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي

غفر الله لك وللجماعة التي معك يا شيخ يحيى وزادك الله من فضله وحشرك مع من تذب على عرضه .

في انتظار المزيد بارك الله فيك .

----------


## يحيى خليل

> غفر الله لك وللجماعة التي معك يا يحيى وزادك الله من فضله وحشرك مع من تذب على عرضه .
> في انتظار المزيد بارك الله فيك .


أبكيتني أخي الفاضل، بأغلى دعاء سمعتُه في حياتي، والذي لا يعادله مُلك الدنيا، وأسأل الله لك بمثله، لا أقول: وأَكثَر، فكل شيء في الدنيا له أكثر منه، إلا هذا الدعاء، وحتى دخول الجنة، التي هي غاية كل مؤمن هناك أكثر من ذلك، وهو مصاحبة الصادق الأمين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وعائشة، وحفصة، وأبي بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي.
وقد كنت عازما على وضع الكتب التسعة، وهذا الدعاء رفع الرقم إلى التسعين وزيادة إن شاء الله.

----------


## يحيى خليل

الكتاب الثالث من تسعين وواحد:
الكتاب : المسند
المؤلف : أبو بكر عبد الله بن الزبير القرشي الحميدي
(المتوفى : 219هـ)
المحقق : حسين سليم أسد
الناشر : دار السقا - دمشق
عدد الأجزاء : 2
عدد الحواشي (35)
من هنا:

----------


## يحيى خليل

أيها الإخوة 
الموضوع ليس هذا مكانه
فلكي تعم الإفادة تابعوني هنا:
http://majles.alukah.net/newreply.ph...reply&t=115594

----------


## الفيومي

> أيها الإخوة 
> الموضوع ليس هذا مكانه
> فلكي تعم الإفادة تابعوني هنا:
> http://majles.alukah.net/newreply.ph...reply&t=115594


هذا الرابط الصحيح:
http://majles.alukah.net/t115594/

----------

